# Renegade Vipers



## BoldComic (Feb 26, 2012)

I just wanted to post a quick blurb about my Renegade Vipers. I got the 135mmx135mm for Comic in the Arizona Copper color. So far I really like them. They go on and off really easy and he isn't bothered by them at all. He didn't love the "gators" on the easy boots when I tried those on him but the Renegades didn't cause him to react at all. I'm going out on a long trail ride next Saturday with my dad and his Foxtrotter so I'll get to test them out trying to keep up 



The Vipers have a slit in the front like the Easy Boot Gloves. I didn't ever use the old style Renegades but I really like that the slit gives a little more of a custom fit. On one of Comics feet it is totally closed and in the above pic it's open a bit. But both hooves get the same great fit!


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Neat! That is the color I want to order as well. 

Let us know how they preform. I haven't tried any of the Renegades yet, but they are on my wish list. My guys are hard on their boots and I wonder how well the velcro will hold up. Of course we are breaking buckles and fraying cables on the Easyboots right and left, so these can't be any worse. 

I actually really want to try them. There is just that little problem of finances in the way!


----------

